# Travel Talk > The Travelers Conscience >  Making A Wish - What Could Yours Be?

## Traveler

Is it something that you wish to have, to buy, to accomplish?
Share it here with us, and who knows, it might come true!
Only one wish please!

My wish is to have a ticket every month and travel around like the 2 previous years.
Is there an agency that can sponsor me? Because this is what I really want like crazy.   
Travel, write and taking photos.  Any suggestions?

How about you?  What is this one wish you make?



http://www./members/greekcypriot
                 Comments, Tips and Lots and lots of photos in my blogs

----------

